# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لاسانا فى الخرطــــــــــــــــــــوم

## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الان وصل اللاعب للخرطــــــــــوم 

المصدر المحبين 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الف مبروك ونتمنى ان يكون اضافة حقيقية للزعيم 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد 
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*1000 مبروك 
حسب السيرة الذاتية اللاعب مكسب كبير للزعيم
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*السنة ان شاء كاس العالم للاندية في الخليج مابنرضي بيهو 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*صور وصول لاسانا فانييه منقولة من منتدى جماهير المريخ

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*جمره فى استقبال لاسانا

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

جمره فى استقبال لاسانا




وين يا جمرة
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*مبروك لكل الصفوه المالي لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## salam

*خطوه كبيره في الطريق الصحيح ..بالتوفيق لاسانا بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------

